

Kinect 3D Hand Tracking (26 DOF, no calibration, 20 FPS !) - FrojoS
http://cvrlcode.ics.forth.gr/handtracking/

======
cultureulterior
Ugh, that license.

~~~
FrojoS
Actually hadn't read it. Mind to give a TL;DR?

